# Help Pocket Watch Id



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi do any of you know what this watch is ? I got it at a car boot sale for 4Â£ but the guy said it was a bargain because it would usually be 20Â£

He also said it was 1930 s to 1950 s.

I don't know if it's fake but it's still running fine

The make is ferel and it's Swiss made.

Thanks in advance Karl.


----------



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot to say it feels a little like plastic but could still be metal


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:

I'm guessing it may be more of a Ladies fob watch than a Gents pocket watch, what size is it? much less than 50mm would tend towards a Ladies watch.

The font used for the figures is reminiscent of Timex "Easyread" - that would be 50's to 60's. Try a Google search on the make, but at Â£4 it's fine if you like it! :yes: Â£20 would seem a tad high.

Others may have other thoughts.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ferel is a trade mark from the Ferex SA from Lugano and Bienne, registered in June of 1953.


----------



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for all the replys.

The size is Probably less than 500mm.

Is it a fake ? It feels a little plasticky

Thanks again


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

late very late. could be as new as the last 30 years. they are normally now very heavily jewlled either. is probs meatl but will be plated grey metal. These normally are around the Â£2-Â£5 mark so your not too far off


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's most likely a white or grey metal casting for the case, sometimes called "monkey metal", cheap to cast and then plated. Google or wiki on either term. It's unlikely to be a fake of any kind, rather it's more of a fashion item. The 1953 date quoted fits with the estimate for an "Easyread" font. You weren't ripped off, but it won't buy you a new Ferrarri if you sell it :lol:


----------



## honeydew (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot guys don't know what I'd do without you

Also because I'm new do you have any ideas how I could start my collection ?

I looked at Elgin and Waltham but are there any other good brands ?

Thanks

Karl


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

WALTHAM all the way. Real nice quality and easy to find spares for.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My favourite watches (all American) are, in order of preference, Illinois, Hamilton, Howard, Elgin and Waltham. Waltham made around 35,000,000 watches between 1852 and 1957, and are probably the commonest and the easiest to acquire. There are so many on the market that I now tend to look for comparative rarities like the ones with the 'wind-up/wind-down' dials. Though Elgin made more than Waltham - around 50,000,000 between 1867 and 1956, they're less common and, in my experience, cost slightly more to acquire. Original Hamilton watches - not the modern ones, note - are fewer in number, harder to find in this country and appropriately sought after and expensive, particularly the railroad grade models like the 992B.

Illinois watches are also like gold dust - the "Bunn Special" is a treasure for collectors and, although Howard is probably the least known of all (IMO), they're worth going for if you see one.

All my personal opinion and entirely subjective! :yes:


----------

